# Acclimizing new pygos to established shoals



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"How do I introduce my new pygo to my already established shoal? "

One of the most asked questions. Just curious. Name your method for success!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

myself i use to

1/take all the fish out of the tank.........................

2/ change all the decor in the tank

3/do a small water change maybe on 20%

4/add all fish at the same time baxck in the water

5/feed after 1 hour

6/keep checking on them


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dezboy is right 100 percent thats how its done


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I wouldnt bother taking the other fish out, i would just feed the current pygos, then remove decor and acclimate the new addition, then redecorate and voila. This is what i have always done and never had a problem.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

^^ i does what CG420 stated, im lazy taking my Ps out.. and i give them a spook or two afterwards


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I dont see any need to give the established piranhas any more stress than would be caused by removing decor, that is why i dont remove them.

Removing their territories for a short time, disorients them, allowing the other fish to become comfortable with them and establish new territories within the tank at the same time.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I simply feed my established pygos, then about 1/2 hour later, dump in the newcomers.
Never ever had a single problem doing it this way.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

There's alot of variables involved...like fish size difference and tank size, even the temperature, lighting and decorations/cover. More?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

first i feed the existing p's. then i lower the temp to 75degress or so. i start to aclimitize the new additions. just before adding the new fish i move the decor around and try and spook the fish a little(usually done just by moving decor). and add the new fish.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

And also try to mach the size, i tryed to add 2 x 3 inch natts with 5 x 9 inch natts and it worked fine for 2 days, but the big ones started to chase the smaller ones and i had to resque em

( just a experience added to all youknow list )


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya definitely have to go with the same size matching rule. I personally have only added bigger reds to my existing shoal so they took over dominance right away. Just fed the existing ones and dumped the others ones in shortly after.
Biz


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I simply feed my established pygos, then about 1/2 hour later, dump in the newcomers.
> Never ever had a single problem doing it this way.


this is pretty much what i have done. i definitely feed them good for the first couple of days.


----------



## svxrated (Mar 15, 2008)

at one time i had 2 rbps about 3 inches and added 4 2 inch rbps and i took the 2 out added plants and put them all back in and had no probs at all time i moved and the power went out...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

25% water change.
have a hose for dripping the water to match temp
once perfect temperature is reached i transport each fish being added by a milk container this stops the need to keep replacing nets also if you pre- measure the milk jug you can have a good estimate of how long your piranha is


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i just turn off the lights and scare the hell outta them chasing them with the net at the same time while i cut a whole in the bag with the pygo and slowly release him and chase him with the net too and then they all seem to huddle up in the corners or behind decor and then its all good.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

CorGrav420 said:


> I wouldnt bother taking the other fish out, i would just feed the current pygos, then remove decor and acclimate the new addition, then redecorate and voila. This is what i have always done and never had a problem.


 I have to agree, thats what i usually do and it never fails..


----------



## clint 78 (Oct 9, 2008)

dezboy said:


> myself i use to
> 
> 1/take all the fish out of the tank.........................
> 
> ...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

dezboy said:


> myself i use to
> 
> 1/take all the fish out of the tank.........................
> 
> ...


Thats how I have done it.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Trigga said:


> i just turn off the lights and scare the hell outta them chasing them with the net at the same time while i cut a whole in the bag with the pygo and slowly release him and chase him with the net too and then they all seem to huddle up in the corners or behind decor and then its all good.


I laughed really hard when I read that


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> I wouldnt bother taking the other fish out, i would just feed the current pygos, then remove decor and acclimate the new addition, then redecorate and voila. This is what i have always done and never had a problem.


you know the score mate


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

To each their own method but feeding before introducing I think is a big no, no unless you feed them so much they cant swim. I found that my pygos stay pretty active looking for food after I have stopped feeding them. After they have been feed their aggression goes waay up. Thats when territorial fights break out in my tank. Any time Ive added a new fish. I feed the day before. Right before I add the new fish I will do a large water change while acclimating him to the water. I then dump him in and voila I got another P. Ive done this everytime with out a loss so Im doing something right. The last tern I added was 5" the rest are well over that except one. He was even sick and he never got bothered. I dont see the need to take fish out reareange the tank then add it. Only if your overstocking maybe but if your tank is big enough I see no need. I now have 7 in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

Trigga said:


> i just turn off the lights and scare the hell outta them chasing them with the net at the same time while i cut a whole in the bag with the pygo and slowly release him and chase him with the net too and then they all seem to huddle up in the corners or behind decor and then its all good.


feed them first and this is the best way . i put 3 rb in a shoal of 11 .all same size .they all grouped up and not one problem ever .


----------



## dodgyellis (Apr 19, 2009)

no i wouldnt feed em 1st either, aggy is way up after feedin, if your addin same species n size then i wouldnt really worry too much.
its when your addin say piraya to an established shoal of reds & caribes, which im gonna be doin in a couple of weeks, i just hope all goes well, not sure which way to go yet, they dont have teritories, they swim together n huddle together. dont want to lose any but you cant beat a mixed pygo shoal imo


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

dodgy said:


> no i wouldnt feed em 1st either, aggy is way up after feedin, if your addin same species n size then i wouldnt really worry too much.


I dont agree.. new fish introduced in the tank, regardless of the same size/specie, is considered a potential meal in an established tank especially if the current residents havent eatten and see fear and weakness with the new guy being added.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I always fed them before but most important was to change the decor around to disrupt their territory. I found it best to introduce new fish the same size unless the pack is huge. Fish to small will be eaten or if to big will be challenged. In huge numbers 15 or more I had 3-4inchers with 10 inchers no problem (200g tank). As long as they were fed. You would notice a pecking order.


----------



## aWhITExbOYz (Jun 4, 2004)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I always fed them before but most important was to change the decor around to disrupt their territory. I found it best to introduce new fish the same size unless the pack is huge. Fish to small will be eaten or if to big will be challenged. In huge numbers 15 or more I had 3-4inchers with 10 inchers no problem (200g tank). As long as they were fed. You would notice a pecking order.


Well its that time again for me, I had 6 about 3 years ago for a short time before I moved to vegas and had to sell em back to my lfs. I now have one 3.25" and just ordered 3x 3" which should arive in about 30 min through fedex







I went and bought a ton of rosy red feeders and put about 10 of em in last night, this morning there are about two left lol! Stuck a cube of bloodworms he went to town on so im hoping ill move some stuff around, and things should go well with the new fam.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Would adding 4 3.5 inch RBP's to a 150 gal with 3 5.5" RBP's be a big issue? What are peoples experience with size difference?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, i've been keeping Caribas for about 20 years now and never had a problem when adding a new cariba to an established shoal (of adult Ps)... i just feed them well, low the water temp (a couple of degrees), 20% water change and deco rearrange (i never take the Ps out of the tank)... sometimes i just add a few quarantined live feeders just to keep them distracted (most of times i don't)... that's all i do and it works for me...


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

oksy cool. thanks for the reply


----------

